# Website advice



## Briana Jordan (Sep 23, 2014)

I have been doing photography for some time now...but not full time.  I need advice on building and maintaining a website.

I would like to build and design myself here are the necessities...

1. About my business
2. Rates
3. gallery
4. I need the ability to have clients log in to view photos and pick proofs.

Does anyone have any recommendations on how to easily do this...what programs or websites?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 24, 2014)

Heres what I use.

Photography Online Proofing & Shopping Cart  - PicturesPro


----------



## mcap1972 (Sep 24, 2014)

Try prophoto.com
They sell WordPress templates. Very easy to customize.


----------



## CCericola (Sep 24, 2014)

I use PhotoCart. I also have the 2 addons for proofing and a merchandise addon for a few photo products I sell. It paid for itself in 2 sessions. Hosted on my own website (I use GoDaddy but there are tons of services out there). I designed the site via Adobe Muse just because I suck at web development and I was frustrated with the company I hired. Luckily I have been very busy with other aspects of my business so I am looking to hire a new company to overhall and rewrite everything for me.


----------



## Jonelle (Nov 8, 2014)

I use wordpress for the main website and then zenfolio for the proofs and orders.


----------



## haleywalls (Nov 21, 2014)

I use ProPhoto on Wordpress, but Zenfolio will allow you to have you site+blog+cart all in one for 1 set price per year.


----------

